

Ask PG: Live comment updates for endorsers - iandanforth

I&#x27;d like to do my part to endorse quality comments, however I have a short attention span. The time I spend reading a comment thread is probably the only time I&#x27;ll ever spend on that thread. If a comment has been made just before I got there I will have a chance to endorse it, however the whole time I&#x27;m reading a thread is time when I&#x27;m engaged and available to endorse.<p>If there were an indication somewhere that there were N new comments in the thread I&#x27;m reading, or if they just showed up my time would be used more productively for the community.
======
minimaxir
The implementation has changed so that is no longer needed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449857)

